# What kind of Empath are you?



## tanstaafl28

Pick a symbol: 










Go here to find out what it means: 









The Symbol You Choose In This Visual Personality Test Reveals What Type Of Empath You Are


Find out your strongest gift.




www.yourtango.com


----------



## tanstaafl28

My choice:


















8 Signs You're A Psychic Empath & Can Sense Others' Pain


This type of empath needs time to recharge.




www.yourtango.com





I should like to say that I pick up bits and pieces about people and have to figure out how they all fit. This goes against my usual "start with the big picture" approach, so it throws me off a little.


----------



## shameless




----------



## Sily

Number 6 for me. I was not a doctor or nurse, but for 25 years, I did work as part of an interdisciplinary team in a hospital setting.

6. Physical / Medical Empath

As a physical or medical empath, you pick up energies on others’ bodies. You usually happen to be a healer and medical practice, conventional or alternative is your profession.

You might face health issues while absorbing symptoms from others. This is helpful for people with chronic illnesses like fibromyalgia or other autoimmune diseases. Training in healing can help one apply the most of this ability.


----------



## Angry-Spaghetti

2. Animal Empath: 

Being an animal empath, you can communicate with animals. You have probably studied animal physiology and are involved in a profession which asks you to take care of animals. Consider training as an animal healer if you haven’t already. This will help you make the most of your gift.

You can understand the needs of animals; you spend most of your time with them and you can easily detect if something is wrong with them and you know exactly how to help them.

Lol, humans are animals too. But no, I am quite interested in the psychology of animals, especially cats.


----------



## gravityfalls

2. Animal Empath


----------



## beth x

I chose 5. Strangely accurate.

A geomantic empath or environmental / earth empath is the one who can feel the energy of a particular place. The environment of a place can instigate emotions in you like joy, sorrow, and others alike. As an environmental empath, you are drawn to history and geography of a particular place.

Cutting of trees or destroying the environment affects you. Join environmental projects if you can.

A harmonious environment is essential for you in order to have a peaceful day. You have a general tendency to decorate your house with plants and choose natural colors and materials for your clothing and furniture.


For you, the best way to recharge is spending some time amidst nature.


----------



## ENTJudgement

2. Although none of them were accurate for me.


----------



## CountZero

Odd, my eye was instantly drawn to #5.


> A geomantic empath or environmental / earth empath is the one who can feel the energy of a particular place. The environment of a place can instigate emotions in you like joy, sorrow, and others alike. As an environmental empath, you are drawn to history and geography of a particular place.
> 
> A harmonious environment is essential for you in order to have a peaceful day. You have a general tendency to decorate your house with plants and choose natural colors and materials for your clothing and furniture.


 Can't say it's terribly accurate. I'm a homebody who loves climate control and doesn't like being outside unless its 18 - 20 Celsius and sunny. No hikes in Yellowstone for me ...


----------



## 17041704

2. Animal Empath


----------



## SilentScream

Apparently it's either all or none because I couldn't pick one.


----------



## sibersonique

*4. Emotional Empath*








This is one of the most common types of empaths. Being an emotional empath, you pick up emotions of others and feel as if they are your own.
You feel happy when the other person is experiencing joyous emotion, you feel grieved by other’s sorrow.
It’s important for you to understand and distinguish your own emotions from others. This will refrain you from getting exhausted and at the same time, you can help others.

I agree with this.


----------



## NipNip

Animal, but I am not so sure about that.

If I could pick one based on description: intuitive/psychic - but then, the visual doesn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter

Does Cognitive empathy count?


----------



## Lunacik

tanstaafl28 said:


> My choice:
> 
> View attachment 895575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Signs You're A Psychic Empath & Can Sense Others' Pain
> 
> 
> This type of empath needs time to recharge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yourtango.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should like to say that I pick up bits and pieces about people and have to figure out how they all fit. This goes against my usual "start with the big picture" approach, so it throws me off a little.


Exhausted by thoughts of others? Are they basically saying this type reads minds? Lol


----------



## tanstaafl28

Lunacik said:


> Exhausted by thoughts of others? Are they basically saying this type reads minds? Lol



If I try not to think about it too much, I can pick up certain things about people around me. I don't know if it's just intuition and highly tuned observation, but it takes a lot of mental energy.


----------



## Lunacik

tanstaafl28 said:


> If I try not to think about it too much, I can pick up certain things about people around me. I don't know if it's just intuition and highly tuned observation, but it takes a lot of mental energy.


I see...interesting. I'm not sure if I relate well. I think I can understand the dynamics behind things well, and can be insightful and perceptive at times, but I require a lot of explanation and communication. I guess I struggle with seeing connections and assuming is against my values (which isn't the same as being perfect about this), so I try to inquire.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Lunacik said:


> I see...interesting. I'm not sure if I relate well. I think I can understand the dynamics behind things well, and can be insightful and perceptive at times, but I require a lot of explanation and communication. I guess I struggle with seeing connections and assuming is against my values (which isn't the same as being perfect about this), so I try to inquire.


Dominant Ne is both a blessing and a curse.


----------



## Squirt

Also picked 5. Like beth said, it was unexpectedly accurate.


----------



## Krakenless

_A geomantic empath or environmental / earth empath is the one who can feel the energy of a particular place. The environment of a place can instigate emotions in you like joy, sorrow, and others alike. As an environmental empath, you are drawn to history and geography of a particular place.
For you, the best way to recharge is spending some time amidst nature. *Cutting of trees or destroying the environment affects you.* Join environmental projects if you can.
A harmonious environment is essential for you in order to have a peaceful day. _*You have a general tendency to decorate your house with plants and choose natural colors and materials for your clothing and furniture.*

I cannot say I feel the energy of a place. But I do prefer natural materials in my clothing and furniture and boi, do I hate it when they cut trees. Interesting test though.


----------

